
Ask HN: How to scale a startup after initial traction (books/resources/etc)? - SkyMarshal
I want to learn as much as I can about how to scale a start-up after initial traction has been achieved.  I&#x27;m interested in all aspects of this - operations, finance, engineering&#x2F;product development, customer support, etc. - especially how to continue executing effectively in the midst of fast growth.  Any good resources&#x2F;references you would recommend?
======
sol2k
I can recommend "Scaling up". [https://scalingup.com/](https://scalingup.com/)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Thanks!

------
ramiamar
Here are a few sources which helped us grow our company:

\- [https://www.saastr.com](https://www.saastr.com)

\- [http://tomtunguz.com](http://tomtunguz.com)

\- The Hard Thing About Hard Things by Ben Horowitz

\- Built to Last by Jim Collins & Jerry Porras

\- Crossing the Chasm by Geoffrey Moore

~~~
SkyMarshal
Great list, thank you!

------
sogen
The pragmatic programmer

~~~
SkyMarshal
Read it, thanks :)

------
arikr
YC startup school videos.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Thanks!

